# PLEASE EVERYONE READ, Mk23 QUESTIONS



## M14dude (Jan 31, 2007)

Howdy all, Im new to this forum ,but I have to ask you guys a few questions. *1*. Does anyone have an OD Green, or regular Green frame for the Mark 23 they want to sell? I will pay very nice. *1*.,or Does anyone know where I can find them used,or anyone you know that has one? Thanks for your time guys, Ill be checking my post constantly Im in dire need for one. Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Do they even make a green Mark 23? I have only ever seen black ones and tan ones. I have seen green USPs, but never Mark 23s...


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Do they even make a green Mark 23? I have only ever seen black ones and tan ones. I have seen green USPs, but never Mark 23s...


They do. They were featured on the H&K website over christmas, some kind of special.

I would check impactguns.com, I believe they had a couple colored MK23s in.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll have to check there - I'd love to see them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.hk-usa.com/index.jsp?loc=9&REFID=A0000&SITEID=A

Here ya go pal.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That green gun in the pic is a tactical USP - not a Mark 23. Sorry


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> That green gun in the pic is a tactical USP - not a Mark 23. Sorry


The Tan one is an MK23, and that's just a demo shot. They all come in all differen't colors. I've seen green MK23s on gunsamerica.


----------



## M14dude (Jan 31, 2007)

*Gunsamerica.com you mean Kennedy?*

Is that gunsamerica.com ,or what site? I realllly want to find the site out Im dying to get one with a green frame, Thanks so much for the info if you can post back. Thanks for your time


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm telling U - I have an HK Catalog. The MK23 is not available in green - at least not in the catalog and in any print ad or photo i have seen. Tan and black is it.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

The USP Tactical looks a LOT like the MK23. Had to have been a tactical.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thor said:


> The USP Tactical looks a LOT like the MK23. Had to have been a tactical.


That is what I say.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

Keep an eye out for it.


----------

